#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME B Series

## ayyazveer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B1.1 2003
ASME B1.2 1983
ASME B1.3M 1992
ASME B1.5 1997
ASME B1.7 2006
ASME B1.8 1988
ASME B1.9 1973
ASME B1.10M 2004
ASME B1.11 1958
ASME B1.12 1987
ASME B1.13M 2005
ASME B1.15 1995
ASME B1.15 Errata 1995
ASME B1.16M 1984
ASME B1.20.1 1983
ASME B1.20.3 1976
ASME B1.20.5 1991
ASME B1.20.7 1991
ASME B1.21M 1997
ASME B1.22M 1985
ASME B1.30 2002
ASME B3.1 2007
ASME B4.1 1967
ASME B4.2 1978
ASME B5.10 1994
ASME B16.1 2005
ASME B16.3 2006
ASME B16.4 2006
ASME B16.5-2009 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings NPS 1_2 Through NPS 24 Metric_Inch Standard
ASME B16.9 2003
Asme B16.10 1992 Valves
ASME B16.10 2000
ASME B16.11 2005
ASME B16.12 1998
ASME B16.14 1991
ASME B16.15 2006
ASME B16.18 2001
ASME B16.20-2007 - Metallic Gaskets for Pipe Flanges Ring-Joint, Spiral-Wound, and Jacketed
ASME B16.21-2005- Nonmetallic Flat Gaskets For Pipe Flanges
ASME B16.22 2001
ASME B16.23 2002
ASME B16.24 2006
ASME B16.25 2003
ASME B16.26 2006
ASME B16.28 1994
ASME B16.29 2001
ASME B16.33 2002
ASME B16.34 2009
ASME B16.34 Valves-Flanged, Threaded, and Welding End
ASME B16.36 1996
ASME B16.38 1985
ASME B16.39 1998
ASME B16.45 1998
ASME B16.47 2006
ASME B16.47 Large Diameter Steel Flanges
ASME B16.49-2000 factory-made wrought steel buttwelding induction bends for...
ASME B18.1.1 1972
ASME B18.1.2 1972
ASME B18.1.3M 1983
ASME B18.2.2 1987
ASME B18.2.3.1M 1999
ASME B18.2.3.2M 2005
ASME B18.2.3.3M 1979
ASME B18.2.3.4M 2001
ASME B18.2.3.5M 1979
ASME B18.2.3.6M 1979
ASME B18.2.3.7M 1979
ASME B18.2.3.8M 1981
ASME B18.2.3.9M 2001
ASME B18.2.4.1M 2002
ASME B18.2.4.2M 2004
ASME B18.2.4.3M 1979
ASME B18.2.4.4M 1982
ASME B18.2.4.5M 1979
ASME B18.2.4.6M 1979
ASME B18.2.4.6M 2010
ASME B18.2.6 2006
ASME B18.3 2003
ASME B18.3.1M 1986
ASME B18.3.2M 1982
ASME B18.3.3M 1979
ASME B18.3.4M 1979
ASME B18.3.5M 1983
ASME B18.3.6M 1979
ASME B18.5 2008
ASME B18.5.2.1M 2006
ASME B18.5.2.2M 1982
ASME B18.5.2.3M 1990
ASME B18.6.1 1981
ASME B18.6.2 1998
ASME B18.6.3 2003
ASME B18.6.4 1998
ASME B18.6.5M 2000
ASME B18.6.7M 1999
ASME B18.7.1M 1985
ASME B18.8.1 1994
ASME B18.8.2 2000
ASME B18.10 2006
ASME B18.11 1961
ASME B18.12 2001
ASME B18.13 1998
ASME B18.13.1M 1998
ASME B18.15 1985
ASME B18.18.1M 1987
ASME B18.18.2M 1987
ASME B18.18.3M 1987
ASME B18.18.4M 1987
ASME B18.21.1M 1999
ASME B18.22.1 1981
ASME B18.22M 1981
ASME B18.24 2004
ASME B18.24 Addenda A 2006


ASME B18.25.1M 1996
ASME B18.25.2M 1996
ASME B18.29.1 1993
ASME B18.30.1M 2000
ASME B20.1 2006
ASME B30.1 2004
ASME B30.2 2005
ASME B30.3 2004
ASME B30.5-2007
ASME B30.5 2004
ASME B30.6 2003
ASME B30.7 2006
ASME B30.8 2004
ASME B30.9 2006
ASME B30.10 2005
ASME B30.10 HOOK
ASME B30.11 2004
ASME B30.12 2006
ASME B30.13 2003
ASME B30.14 2004
ASME B30.16 2007
ASME B30.17 2006
ASME B30.18 2004
ASME B30.19 2005
ASME B30.20 2006
ASME B30.21 2005
ASME B31.1-2010 Power Piping
ASME B31.1 2007
ASME B31.2 (1968) Fuel gas piping
ASME B31.3 2008
ASME B31.3 2010
ASME B31.3b 2001
ASME B31.4 2009
ASME B31.5 2006
ASME B31.5 Ed.2010
ASME B31.8 2010
ASME B31.8S (System Integrity) 2004
ASME B31.9 2008
ASME B31.12-2008 
ASME B31G 2009 Determining the Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines
ASME B36.10M
ASME B36.10M 2004
ASME B36.19M 2004
ASME B40.100 2005

Regards,See More: ASME B Series

----------


## andinumail

thx alots dude

----------


## racp12

mr. ayyazveer,
Thank you very much. This is a very valuable post.
Regards

----------


## racp12

mr. ayyazveer,
Thank you very much. This is a very valuable post.
Regards

----------


## nasiramzan

Really a good post. All are requested to post latest version of these standadrs available with them. I have few latest standards and will update in couple of days.

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## ayyazveer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Some New Standards

ASME B16.5-2013
ASME B16.12-2009
ASME B16.15-2011
ASME B16.18-2012
ASME B16.20-2012
ASME B16.22-2012
ASME B16.34-2013
ASME B31.1-2012
ASME B31.3-2012
ASME B31.4-2012

----------


## ayyazveer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Some New Standards

ASME B16.5-2013
ASME B16.12-2009
ASME B16.15-2011
ASME B16.18-2012
ASME B16.20-2012
ASME B16.22-2012
ASME B16.34-2013
ASME B31.1-2012
ASME B31.3-2012
ASME B31.4-2012

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks for sharing

----------


## raids1025

Thanks guys!

----------


## cosmo11

Hi ayyazveer,

could you post ASME B36.19 in pdf?

Thanks

----------


## gtpol57

2004 edition here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks a lot Bro.

See More: ASME B Series

----------


## cosmo11

> 2004 edition here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for share :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
 :Eagerness:

----------


## sayedfarhanali

Thanks nice share  :Smile:

----------


## quanthenguyen

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ASME B1.1 2003
> ...



please re-upload again, we can not download.

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks 
kornengineer

Very Good Post

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks 
kornengineer

Very Good Post

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Thanks

----------


## Yanwarta

does anyone has ASME B4.3 :General Tolerances for Metric Dimensioned Products

thank

----------


## ManInBar

thanks a lot.

----------


## Chanvit

Please re-upload again
I need ASME B30.5

----------


## Mr Welder

> Please re-upload again
> I need ASME B30.5




*see post 55 in*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Caligula10

Dear Mr. Ayyazveer can you re-uppload ASME B1.11 please? I can't find it in the list. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ficusretusa

Please,



reuplad
ASME B1.1 
ASME B1.2 
ASME B1.3


Thank you,
F.See More: ASME B Series

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Please,
> 
> reuplad
> ASME B1.1 
> ASME B1.2 
> ASME B1.3
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> F.



Here is B1.1 and B1.3

----------


## Marty Thompson

here is B1.2 in 4 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

> does anyone has asme b4.3 :general tolerances for metric dimensioned products
> 
> thank



b4.3

----------


## Marty Thompson

> dear mr. Ayyazveer can you re-uppload asme b1.11 please? I can't find it in the list. Thanks in advance.



b1.11

----------


## Marty Thompson

> please re-upload again
> i need asme b30.5



b30.5

----------


## catalineul

Could be possible to post the B46.1 - 2009 ?
Regards,
Catalin

----------


## Marty Thompson

B46.1 in two parts

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please I need ASME B16.3-2006 Malleable Iron Threaded Fittings Classes 150 and 300.

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Please I need ASME B16.3-2006 Malleable Iron Threaded Fittings Classes 150 and 300.
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Abo Khaled



2006 and 2011

----------


## prewo

Thank you very much

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you very much.

----------


## acier58

Hi,

Does someone could share 
ASME B1.10M-2004 Reaffirmed 2014 or 2009 (Unified Miniature Screw Threads)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks in advanceSee More: ASME B Series

----------


## Marty Thompson

B1.10M-2004(2009) in 2 parts

----------


## acier58

> B1.10M-2004(2009) in 2 parts



Thanks a lot Marty.

----------


## akzion

Hi, I see that from your shared folder you have removed several of the docs you listed in the original post. I am still looking for the ASME B18.2.x.xM documents, can you please re-upload them or at least point me where I can find them?
In particular I am looking at the B18.2.3.3M and B18.2.3.5M
Thanks!

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B18.2.3.3M-2007 Metric Heavy Hex Screws
ASME B18.2.3.5M-1979 Metric Hex Bolts with 1981 Errata

----------


## svk123

guys need asme b18.1.3

----------


## svk123

can you please kindly repost all the B standards

----------


## ken078

Hi !
I am also looking for ASME B31.4-2016 & B31.8-2016.
Are they available somewhere ?

Best regards

----------


## xuanson_mdc

Please upload again. I need it
Thanks so much !

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
I need B31.8 - 2016 * Please upload or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## xuanson_mdc

> please re-upload again* we can not download.



Please re-upload link download for me.
I need.

----------


## xuanson_mdc

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ASME B1.1 2003
> ...



Please re-upload link download for me.
I need.

----------


## iankev04

Can you share with me ASME B27.7?



Thanks.See More: ASME B Series

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B27.7-1977 R1999 General Purpose Tapered and Reduced Cross Section Retaining Rings

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## mehta_pathik

If anyone have ASME B18.2.2 - 2015 edition pleae share..............

Thanks in advance.................

----------


## mehta_pathik

If anyone have ASME B18.2.2 - 2015 please share.....

Thanks in Advance...........................................  .........

----------


## fromCN

Hey dude*the link now directed to nothing* can you please update?

----------


## rgreen

Does anyone have ASME B5.54 - 2005 "Methods for Performance Evaluation of Computer Numerically Controlled Machining Centers" to share?  Thanks in advance!

----------


## fromCN

Link is not working anymore， could you please provide new link?appreciate it!!!

----------


## losiosmak

Does anybody have ASME B20.1-2015?
Thanx in advance.

----------


## rokan123

Could you please share the latest ones.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## minhdinh

Hi! Marty Thompson* Can you help me to upload again ASME B30.20-2013 & B30.21-2014. Thank You in advance.

----------


## hoogad

the download site not working

----------


## zachnewdims

Would somebody be able to re-upload some of these standards? Specifically, I'm looking for "ASME B18.29.1" 1993 will do, and anything newer is also acceptable  :Smile: 



ThanksSee More: ASME B Series

----------


## graymattor

I love this forum, everyone is so helpful. speaking of which can any one share the below 

B31.10M : 2015
B31.19M : 2004

Thanks

----------


## iloveHeatex

Please upload asme b18.2.4.6 , b18.2.4.2 , b18.2.3.3, b18.2.3.5

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Please upload asme b18.2.4.6 , b18.2.4.2 , b18.2.3.3, b18.2.3.5



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zohab006

kindly re-upload the link again it not working now 

can anybody share below 

ASME B1.16

----------


## jobar

Hey guys,

I am looking for ASME B1.8, somebody has it ?

----------


## popov_al

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking for ASME B1.8, somebody has it ?



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## Phetlada

Thanks

----------

